

How to request for unban a banned domain in hackers news - javinpaul

Hi Guys, I have been using hacker news from long time and I like the links here and even benefited from some exposure in past, but due to my ignorance I got my blog http://javarevisited.blogspot.com banned by over submitting post. Its more than a year or so but still its banned and due to which no one can share my post in hackers news. Is there any way I can request moderator to unban a banned domain ? I know the rule now and ensure that I will not submit any post myself.<p>Thanks
Javin
======
javinpaul
no reply :(

